# Looking for a Power Strip with Toggles - Where to Buy?



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

I am looking for a power strip with individual toggles on each outlet. Mr. DJ makes one that looks like this:










Via eBay, shipped from the USA the cheapest I can find it for is about $50. Anybody know of a local source for this or similar "toggled" power strip? They _should be_ about $25-$30.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Not exactly local.. but still in Ontario

http://www.acclaim-music.com/American-DJ-PC100A-8-Switch-AC-Outlets-Rackmountable.html

else

Not exactly the same product but close enough?

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicati....asp?EdpNo=914023&sku=ULT31570&srkey=ULT31570


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*togggle switches*

long and mquades has them call before u go ... I think I paid 55 dollars a few months ago... awesome and deff an asset to an aquarium set up 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. The similar model for $40 and free shipping seems the ticket.

The Tiger Direct option would be even cheaper, but it's out of stock and it looks like the company making it went under from what my Google-Fu can detect...

*EDIT:* Change that. It's not "free shipping" at all. The claims of free shipping applies to $200 and over. Grrrr.

I'll go see if I can find it cheaper online or maybe Long & McQuade is the ticket after all Tom.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*toggle switch*

55 dollars and in your hands and u know its quality stuff ..jmho.....


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

MAN. The higher prices we have to pay here for every little thing vs the USA _*drives me nuts.*_


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49968

You can thank me later with beer!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Canada computer has this. I bought several a few months back.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

noy said:


> Canada computer has this. I bought several a few months back.


Yes they do! Only $10.

I'll buy you a beer anyway altcharacter


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey I got one by American Dj. I purchased it in Brampton at DJ Depot. It has worked well so far, the plugs are nice and secure; also the frame is sturdy for mounting it. It was in the $40 range and at least you know it is designed to handle expensive Dj equipment so it can handle our stuff.

P.s I think WiseGuyPhil was selling the same unit two weeks back.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

I ended up getting two of these.










Link here.

$24.85, tax-in, delivered.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Tiger Direct sells them. I bought 2 and they work for me. 6 switched and 1 constant.

Woodbine and hwy. 7 area (close to SeaUmarine and ReefQuarium). 

I am hoping that I get an Apex soon and will be getting rid of them. (maybe a frag trade ??)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It's still good to have one of these for powerheads and such.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am using these. They are more expensive, but more convenient and more versatile for me.

http://www.rona.ca/en/plug-in-switch

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

do those DJ bars have fuses in them?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*dj bar*

I believe so I will chk when I get home I am sure there is


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*dj bar*

Yes there is a 10 amp circuit breaker....


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

ah cool, thanks for checking.


----------

